# SHOT Show: Blackwater’s Iron Horse Thumb-Triggered AR Pattern Rifles [VIDEO]



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/s...iron-horse-thumb-triggered-ar-pattern-rifles/


----------

